# Chef's Special



## therichinc (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is a stainless Damascus chef's knife I finished last week. It is Chad Nichols stainless raindrop Damascus 
.100 thick. 6 1/2" blade with 4 1/2" handle of spalted pecan burl. Front and rear guard are stainless Damascus as well, with red, yellow, red g -10 spacer. Knife is very light and feels very good in the hand. Also comes with a wooden storage sheath that has a pecan tipped bolt to hold knife in place. 
This knife was a few firsts for me, was my first Damascus kitchen knife, first hidden tang, first Damascus bolsters, and first wood storage.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2015)

Very unique knife all the way around from style, steel and the wooden sheath which is way cool !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2015)

Very nice Rich, You out did yourself on that one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 1, 2015)

Very cool! Hope the handle holds up -- looks kind of fragile. The sheath is top notch. Chuck


----------



## TimR (Sep 1, 2015)

WOW, that's cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Sep 1, 2015)

@Nature Man - rest assured it will hold up. It's stout under there. All my knives have a "my lifetime " warranty so rest easy.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 1, 2015)

Rich its a beauty! Will be headed to Lufkin this weekend if the weather holds for us. We should do a lunch or dinner one night.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2015)

Rich - it's fan freakin tabulous. The Damascus is top notch. Love the guard / bolster and the wooden storage is top notch.

So while your head is in this mode - may I pick your brain? I am working on my first Damascus knife period. It too is a chefs knife. All has gone well but on one side of it the is a line that looks like a Nike "swoosh" that is markedly lighter than the rest if the blade. At first I thought maybe I had not etched it evenly (ferric chloride) because it was not cleaned well enough. So I cleaned it with acetone and made sure I was thorough. Re etched it and the same swoosh was in the same spot.
Still thinking it was my fault I re-ground the blade back to where it looked like stainless. Re-etched it and have the same swoosh.
I would love to think it was bad Damascus (Alabama Damascus) but the opposite side of the blade is fine. So I have to believe it's something I am doing wrong but I can't figure out what. Any ideas ? Or @robert flynt @Foot Patrol ?


----------



## therichinc (Sep 2, 2015)

@NYWoodturner - I have found that ACETONE leaves a residue on the blades after it dries...Best way to clean is Dawn dish washing soap just a drop on a toothbrush, scrub blade thoroughly using hot water...I usually clean once then rinse for a minute or so with hot water, then clean again with soap and brush then let water run over it for another minute or so HOT WATER....Also how is your Acid mixed 50/50 with distilled water? or 50/50 with white vinegar? Distilled water seems to work better for Carbon Damascus in my opinion. After you clean the blade and rinse it with water go straight into the solution do not wipe the blade with anything and do not dry it with air hose if its damp that's ok just go straight into the solution. Usual etch time for me depends on how deep I want the pattern. On a kitchen knife you don't want it to deep (I etched this one for about 5-6 minutes total time.) also don't just drop it in and leave it swish it around and take it in and out of the solution then let it sit for a minute or so then move it around again. Hope this helps......Let us know.

@Foot Patrol - You still have my number just let me know, I have a tournament Saturday but will be done around 430 or so. Call or text me and maybe we can work something out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 2, 2015)

Scott, Rich pretty well covered what I would have said. Any thing left on the blade can cause problems. It want do well if you clean the the blade and try to re- etch, you just about have to re-grind the blade. Be sure not to wipe any of the carbon off the blade when your taking it out and putting it back in the etch or it will cause a streak where the carbon was removed. Also if you submerge the guard pin holes in the etchant plug them with finger nail polish or they will cause streaks down the blade.If you grind the blade with to fine a grit it will not etch well and any deep scratches you leave in the blade will still be there after the etch.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Be sure not to wipe any of the carbon off the blade when your taking it out and putting it back in the etch or it will cause a streak where the carbon was removed.



I bet this is where I messed up. I think I wiped the etchant to get a clearer view of how deep the etch was... Thanks to both of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 3, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Rich - it's fan freakin tabulous. The Damascus is top notch. Love the guard / bolster and the wooden storage is top notch.
> 
> So while your head is in this mode - may I pick your brain? I am working on my first Damascus knife period. It too is a chefs knife. All has gone well but on one side of it the is a line that looks like a Nike "swoosh" that is markedly lighter than the rest if the blade. At first I thought maybe I had not etched it evenly (ferric chloride) because it was not cleaned well enough. So I cleaned it with acetone and made sure I was thorough. Re etched it and the same swoosh was in the same spot.
> Still thinking it was my fault I re-ground the blade back to where it looked like stainless. Re-etched it and have the same swoosh.
> I would love to think it was bad Damascus (Alabama Damascus) but the opposite side of the blade is fine. So I have to believe it's something I am doing wrong but I can't figure out what. Any ideas ? Or @robert flynt @Foot Patrol ?


 If its still defective after you try fixing it you could always give them a call and I am sure they would make good on it if the metal is defective. When ive talked to them their custmer service has been excellent.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 3, 2015)

@therichinc Will reach out to you when we get off the lease Saturday evening. Good luck in your tournement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> If its still defective after you try fixing it you could always give them a call and I am sure they would make good on it if the metal is defective. When ive talked to them their custmer service has been excellent.



I dont think its them thats defective - I think its me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

